# Post Your Desktop/Audio Setup Here



## K3rupt

I think there may be an OutDated Version of this But time to start A new Fresh Shiny one.

Basically, Take a photo of your Current Setup of Speakers/Screens/Case and Post here  

I Think it will Be Interesting Too See Setups

Too Kick It Off - Mine - 






There is also a Horizontal Logitech Speaker out of picture up top and a 2nd Sub Under my bed Which i took full advantage of to take that photo 

Too Find out how i connected all the Speakers Up Go to this page


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

yeah i think its about time for a "post your setup" update too i havent got my new pc fully built yet.. but im getting the X-530 speakers too are they any good?

nice screen too


----------



## K3rupt

Yea, The Speakers are awsome 

The Bass Produced is suprising! You will love em


----------



## oscaryu1

:Jaw Drops: 

Wow! My computer is really just an Computer, CRT/LCD monitor, keyboard, mouse, and speakers! I have no freaking idea how to do what you did! Is it just the speakers?


----------



## hNic

K3rupt said:


> Yea, The Speakers are awsome
> 
> The Bass Produced is suprising! You will love em



+1 Bought my cousin the same ones for Christmas 06 and they sound REALLY nice for a not too expensive but certainly not cheap setup


----------



## treddstone

You don't have the stereo speakers hooked up to the comp do you?  I'm assuming you just have the 5.1 computer speakers lined up symetrically and then the stereo speakers simply sitting in between them?


----------



## K3rupt

No No No, Every one of those speakers is pumping out my 7.2 Channel Audio.

Even The Two Big Ones.


----------



## K3rupt

If you want too learn how i did it, I Can Teach You if you ask nicely.


----------



## treddstone

No I know how, I just didn't know if you actually did.  I know home theater/audio stuff like its my job (cause it is)


----------



## K3rupt

Lets see your Set-Up!


----------



## Impulse666

Scott MS100 
Scott SP1001 (x2)
















normal desks dont give me enough depth for the amp and still have plenty of working space, so i use a cheap table i found for $50. its sturdy, and thats all i need.


----------



## K3rupt

Thanks a nice amp XD

And KICK ASS Speakers!


----------



## Impulse666

thanks!  i've got another pair of them but these are more than plenty for music and movies.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

K3rupt said:


> Yea, The Speakers are awsome
> 
> The Bass Produced is suprising! You will love em



with those x-530 speakers will i have to buy a sound card to run them or will the onboard one be fine?


----------



## Cleric7x9

Here's mine sorry about the blur my gf has my newer camera:

http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer1.jpg
http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer2.jpg


----------



## PabloTeK

XxSNIPERxX said:


> with those x-530 speakers will i have to buy a sound card to run them or will the onboard one be fine?



I'm assuming the X-530's are 5.1? Most newer on board sound solutions save a few Asus and lower end models can support up to 7.1, however in my experience the on board sound is short of spectacular. Even a 5 year old Creative card I had hanging around in an old rig sounds better than my Azailia on board sound! The cards aren't much either in terms of cost either and the sound is clearer and there is less of a load on the CPU because the sound card has a dedicated processing unit. You'll also notice less distortion.


----------



## K3rupt

XxSNIPERxX said:


> with those x-530 speakers will i have to buy a sound card to run them or will the onboard one be fine?



The OnBoard will Run Fine, But i seriously think you will benefit from a dedicated sound card.


----------



## K3rupt

Cleric7x9 said:


> Here's mine sorry about the blur my gf has my newer camera:
> 
> http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer1.jpg
> http://cleric.cgiforme.com/computer2.jpg



Wow Man! I LOVE Your Case!


----------



## Cleric7x9

K3rupt said:


> Wow Man! I LOVE Your Case!



thanks, when i get my good camera back i will take better pics of it


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

the clear case looks awesome!


----------



## speedyink

Heres my current setup.  There are also rear speakers matching the light colored wood speakers.  






I know, it's a bit rediculous, those speakers are eventually gonna be split up into two surround setups(well, just the yellow wood ones will get they're own setup)


----------



## treddstone

You need a new chair lol


----------



## _simon_




----------



## Good Ol' Ramos

Oh, screw you people with your fancy setups.  Once I find the cable for my camera I'll show you all mine. It's just a basic desk (basically a table) with a lava lamp and all the other obvious accoutrements.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

WOW simon awesome setup! nice and clean i LOVE the desk its exactly the type i want! i like how it go's wider at the end to accommodate longer computer cases


----------



## _simon_

XxSNIPERxX said:


> WOW simon awesome setup! nice and clean i LOVE the desk its exactly the type i want! i like how it go's wider at the end to accommodate longer computer cases



I don't know where you live so it may or may not be available to you but it's actually a 3 piece setup from the Morgan range. For the UK'ers, Argos sell the Morgan range.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

ahh im from australia never heard of argos we have ikea! the place where u pay hundreds of dollars for a pile of junky wobbly "designer" chipboard..
but im trying to find EXACTLY what u have! cuz i want to put my pc on the desk rather than the carpet..


----------



## _simon_

XxSNIPERxX said:


> ahh im from australia never heard of argos we have ikea! the place where u pay hundreds of dollars for a pile of junky wobbly "designer" chipboard..
> but im trying to find EXACTLY what u have! cuz i want to put my pc on the desk rather than the carpet..



This is Argos and the Morgan range.

http://www.argos.co.uk/webapp/wcs/s...l=1&sort_field=Highest price&info_catcount=14

I found a UK e-mail address for the company that makes the range, I've sent them a cheeky email asking whether they sell the range in Australia. 

I'll let you know what they say


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

awesome thanks!!


----------



## _simon_

It's very good quality, the corner desktop on it's own is extremely heavy! took 2 of us to fit it, could have done with another person really! The units have hard wearing edge protectors on as well.


----------



## XxSNIPERxX

yeah it looks good i wouldnt have any on desk compartments.. just a plain top is best


----------



## K3rupt

Wow! That desk it awsome as!

lol at the guy sayin screw you too all those with nice setups! haha!


----------



## speedyink

treddstone said:


> You need a new chair lol



I'm quite aware of that.  When I move I'm getting a better chair, I just dont have any room here


----------



## INTELCRAZY

XxSNIPERxX said:


> yeah i think its about time for a "post your setup" update too i havent got my new pc fully built yet.. but im getting the X-530 speakers too are they any good?
> 
> nice screen too



http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16836121121&Tpk=Z-5300e

Try those, they thump so loud that I can rattle the shelves in the kitchen and that's across the house.


----------



## ThatGuy16

I have mine going through a 600w sony reciever with 3 floor speakers with 15" woofers.... sounds shhweet 

Might be able to get pics later


----------



## mega10169

I will get pictures when I clean this mess I call a room up.


----------



## midian

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YGx1VswfGU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vG9RFXDeEo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Wa5St_gSE

theres my setup on youtube


----------



## K3rupt

midian said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YGx1VswfGU
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5vG9RFXDeEo
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P8Wa5St_gSE
> 
> theres my setup on youtube



Wow, i like your Screens aye!

Next time, Pictures would be much easier...


----------



## midian

i know a picture would be easier but i already had that on youtube, and for a picture i would have to get my lazy butt up an move an clean to take the pic lol naw i will prolly take a picture tomorrow morning an put it up


----------



## slaphappylinksys

speedyink said:


> Heres my current setup.  There are also rear speakers matching the light colored wood speakers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know, it's a bit rediculous, those speakers are eventually gonna be split up into two surround setups(well, just the yellow wood ones will get they're own setup)



dude thats not a 7.2 surround sound its a 7.0 you have no sub box and the bigger speakers on the stereo speakers dont count a 7.1 set up would be 7 surround speakers and a bass module


----------



## speedyink

The woofers in the big wooden speakers are subs in speaker boxes.  Also, the red woofers are considered subs as well, since they only produce low frequencies, and only the woofers are hooked up.  

Besides, the original poster had the same sort of thing.


----------



## cheburns

wow way to call him out... maybe his subs aren't in the pic... mine 12" is under my bed about 10' from my comp you don't want it sitting right in front of you some distance provides a better sound


----------



## The_Other_One

I have a pair of harman/kardon 2.0 speakers for my desktop.  Nothing spectacular, but they do sound quite good.  However, most of my audio is played through my new H/K AVR 146.  The problem is it's to the right of my computer, so I'm going deaf in one ear   Haha


----------



## treddstone

Do they say Harmon Kardon or JBL?


----------



## Shane

K3rupt said:


>



Nice man...your desk is big


----------



## The_Other_One

treddstone said:


> Do they say Harmon Kardon or JBL?


Hehe, wouldn't I say they are JBL if that's what it said on the front?    I previously did have some JBL's and they sounded very good, but the amp blew...  These probably have a more full range, but the JBL's were probably clearer.


----------



## treddstone

Well I hadn't actually seen Harmon Kardon speakers.  I know JBL is owned by them, and I'm around HK receivers all the time.  I would guess JBL sounds better.


----------



## K3rupt

Nevakonaza said:


> Nice man...your desk is big



Yea, Its awsome, Like perfect too hold all my stuff!

I also have a big room


----------



## K3rupt

Does Anyone Have Any Problems With Digging Up Posts From The Past?

I have 2 I wanted to Bring Into the Light Again.

This One, And Another, I Wanna see everyones Audio Setups,

Thanks For Being Understanding


----------



## _simon_

Typically photobucket is down for maintenance so I can't post a picture!

I downsized from surround sound to an Altec Lansing 2:1 setup, however these days I mostly use a pair of headphones I bought years ago.


----------



## K3rupt

Simon@Linux said:


> Typically photobucket is down for maintenance so I can't post a picture!
> 
> I downsized from surround sound to an Altec Lansing 2:1 setup, however these days I mostly use a pair of headphones I bought years ago.



Surround Sound - 2.1 - Headphones - Next: Computer Beep - No Speaker's At All.

How can you live with Headphones.

Unless i can Pump my music, I'm not happy


----------

